# I Broke It !!



## rdean (Jan 5, 2017)

The other day I was setting up the mill to do CNC job and during the process  I had a senior moment.  I told the mill to "Go To Zero" and that's just what it did.  I knew the end mill was clear and that the clamps were not in the way but I didn't think about the air mister.  I had it solid mounted to the spindle bracket and had moved it out of the way I thought. Nope it caught on one of the clamps and "POP".



Well I didn't really like it there anyway so I went to HF and got a 95lb magnet.  I hate wimpy magnets for holding things.
I ended up making this.




Now I can move, tilt, and adjust to get things just right but I had to really tighten down on the thumb screws to get them to hold position.
New idea why not cut a series of slots so they kind of interlock with each other and not need to be so tight.
I wanted to use the new rotary table I just finished anyway so here is my setup.




I milled 80 slots 0.015 deep using a 60 degree V-Bit on each half of the first joint.




It turned out fairly good but for the other joint I tried cutting only 40 slots in just one side.  It seems to hold almost as well as the first one with 80 slots and less work to make.


Here the magnet is attached on the mill table.




The next time I run into it, it should just move out of the way.
Thank for looking 

Ray


----------

